# Application Issue



## gso-uberx (Aug 24, 2014)

Hopefully someone can help with the following issue(s?):

I'm in the process of applying for Lyft in the Raleigh-Durham area, I'm having some serious technical issues with the process. At first the issue occurred every time I attempted to input my Driver's License information, and would result in a "Network Issue: Could Not Complete Action Due To Poor Connectivity" error. I've tried it using Wifi, 3G, and 4G LTE connections - all of which result in the same action. I've emailed support, but haven't received a response (it's been close to 72 hours now).

I decided to give it another shot today, and now I'm unable to get past the "verify phone number" page. Everytime I open the app, it has me input my phone number and do the verification code thing. Problem is, whenever I input the code and click the "Verify" button, it does absolutely nothing. No messages come up, nothing freezes or locks up, it just stills. I emailed support again, but, well, see above.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Nautilis (Apr 16, 2014)

Try completely uninstalling the app. Download it and try it again. 
What type of phone do you use? If it's an Android, make sure you clear the application data before you uninstall it.


----------



## gso-uberx (Aug 24, 2014)

It's a Samsung Galaxy S4. I've tried both of those options multiple times, tried it with restarting the phone, and even toggled Airplane mode just for giggles. Nothing seems to work. 

Thanks, though!


----------



## Grace A. (Jun 30, 2014)

Does this apply to you?


----------

